

Is Linking to Yourself the Future of the Web? - Anon84
http://radar.oreilly.com/2008/08/is-linking-to-yourself-the-future-of-the-web.html

======
kleevr
This is a growing trend that's been really starting to annoy and frustrate me.
Especially when the in-linking is masquerading as an out-link. To often there
is no out-link and I'm forced to open a new tab, and "manually" search for it.

~~~
michaelneale
I think its ok when the context makes it clear its a self reference ie : "I
haven spoken about <link>this</link> before" type of thing.

When they are just seemingly wikipedia like reference links, having them all
be in-links seems poor and lazy form.

------
raganwald
Methinks I smell a useful GreaseMonkey plug-in to style narcissistic links
differently from outbound links...

------
JacobAldridge
Give and ye shall receive.

It's one thing for the NY Times to be insular, but I hope the majority of
online writers / bloggers, most of whom are much smaller, appreciate that to
get links and be found you need to give links and help your readers find other
sites they may value.

